
Pivoting to new opportunities, VoiceLabs recommends Chatbase for voice analytics - jkestelyn
https://blog.chatbase.com/2018/01/pivoting-to-new-opportunities-voicelabs.html
======
jkestelyn
We value and appreciate those first VoiceLabs users who have made the jump to
Chatbase; we're committed to ensuring you don't miss a beat!

